# Dash newsletter



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*Because you asked for it the Dash newsletter*

*Hello,
I just received word from the factory that the Road Runners will be done early June and will be in my hands around the 10th. I'll be posting some pre-production pics in the next day or so, they look awesome! The first release is sold out. Thank you to everyone who preordered. You WILL NOT be disappointed!!

We will begin taking preorders for our AF/X 55 Sedan. This car is similar to the original AFX 55 Chevy except it will not have a hood scoop or side pipes. Look for some cool 2-tone color schemes!

We will be ramping up production during the summer to hopefully have 4 or 5 factories producing our cars. this will allow us to bring more products out on a tighter schedule. 

Lots of surprises are in store for later this year, we think you'll enjoy our selection of bodies!

That's all for now. Thanks again to everyone for your business!!

Dan
Dash Motorsports*


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for the Dash newsletter update.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*Because you asked for it the Dash newsletter*

*Dash Motorsports Newsletter*
*6/13/2007*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *in this issue*Road RunnersAF/X 55 Sedan & Convertible<A name=LETTER.BLOCK6>Road Runners ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Road Runners are in stock and all orders are being filled this week. The factory made the rear glass a bit long and it is interfering with the chassis and making it appear that the rear screw post is too short. Trim the rear glass a bit and the body will fit perfectly. If you prefer not to trim the glass and would rather have your money back, please return them for a refund. 

Please note that these bodies were made for the Aurora T-Jet chassis. <A name=LETTER.BLOCK7>AF/X 55 Sedan & Convertible ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Later this week we will begin to take preorders for our first AF/X body, the 55 Sedan and 55 Convertible. 

We have taken your old favorite 55 Chevy and lopped off the exhaust pipes, filled in the hood scoop, radiused the wheels slightly and dramatically lowered this car to bring you the awesome Dash 55, in both sedan and convertible forms! These will be offered in 6 different classy two-tone color schemes. Expected delivery will be mid to late July. Don't wait on these, they will be HOT!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool! How about a spy pic or two on dat '55. Link was dead.

I'm certain the refreshed '55 will be a hit.

Ever thought of doing a '55 delivery (pie wagon) also?


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Bill Hall said:


> Cool! How about a spy pic or two on dat '55. Link was dead.
> 
> I'm certain the refreshed '55 will be a hit.
> 
> Ever thought of doing a '55 delivery (pie wagon) also?


Bill, Sorry I have nothing to do with dash besides that i get the newletter .I was asked by members here who do not get the newsletter to post it here if I would.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The Scoop*

Thanks Ed.  

Still got pipes, and the rear wells havent been radiused yet. Must be the early spy photo with just the scoop delete.

Gives one the option to rescoop with out a major backfill dilemma like the ole "piepan" scoop also. Looks like a win win.

Interior for the 'vert looks nice, aye? Plenty of detail to work with. The interior module might be popular solo for other applications. Wonder if you could cut the lid off one of dash's Mercs and trim this module to fit? :thumbsup: 

IMHO, This car should sell good.

Dang! I'm already cutting this one up in my mind......:freak:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Looks like the vert driver could benefit from some blocks on the pedals


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks Mrwillysgasser for posting the newsletter.Waiting to see those 55s.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

looking good


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I like the smooth hood look. Can't wait for a couple of these. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*I post this because i have been asked to by members here .I have nothing to do with dash i just get the newsletter.*

*Dash Motorsports Newsletter*
*6/28/2007*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *in this issue*AF/X 55 Sedan & Convertible ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Preorders are now open for the Dash 55 Hardtop and Convertible. Expected delivery will be late July. Don't wait on these, they will be HOT!! 

Click here to order the Dash 55's!!

We have taken your old favorite 55 Chevy and lopped off the exhaust pipes, filled in the hood scoop, radiused the wheels slightly and dramatically lowered this car to bring you the awesome Dash 55, in both sedan and convertible forms! These will be offered in 7 different classy two-tone color schemes as well as unpainted, unassembled kits. 


*Hardtops*

red/white
black/white
blue/white
grey/white
turquoise/white
pink/black
black/green

unpainted and unassembled kits with chromed bumpers

*Convertibles - (all include painted driver figure)*

red/white body - white boot - red seats - white carpet
black/white body - white boot - black seats - white carpet
blue/white body - white boot - blue seats - white carpet
grey/white body - white boot - grey seats - white carpet
turquoise/white body - white boot - turquoise seats - white carpet
pink/black body - black boot - pink seats - black carpet
black/green body - green boot - black seats - black carpet

unpainted and unassembled kits with chromed bumpers and unpainted drivers


Don't wait on these, I expect these to fly out of here. Production is relatively low with 450 of each hardtop and 350 of each convertible, except for kits, which is about 200 of each. More than half of these have already been reserved for dealer orders.

[url="http://rs6.net/tn.jsp?t=uwrxubcab.0.msfzubcab.xsjmc4bab.281&ts=S0261&p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dash-motorsports.com%2Fshopping%2Fpage2.html"]Click here to order the Dash 55's!!

As we did with the Road Runner, there is a prepaid preorder discount of $1/car and $1/kit ($9.99 and $8.99 respectively). This will be in effect for the next 2 weeks. After that the cars and kits will be set at their normal price. 

Thank you for your business!
[/url]


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, those two tones look incredible.... I want two of each.. one to race, one to case


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

"I post this because i have been asked to by members here "

And I thank you!! And wow, Dash has another winner (no surprise there)!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for the posting of the newsletter.They look awesome


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They really look great. I can't decide which ones to order. I hope the convertibles will have drivers.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Dash 55 By [email protected]*

Some people have e mailed me and asked if the Dash 55 Chevy's in the ads were mine.Well people who have seen my collection have very good memories.Yes they are mine with more to come.I LOVE 55 CHEVY'S.I actually live in a 55 Chevy "DOWN BY THE RIVER".I'll post a picture of it someday.I will also have the 55's in stock.Thanks Tom Stumpf. [email protected]


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> They really look great. I can't decide which ones to order. I hope the convertibles will have drivers.


Yup, the convertibles will have drivers...

Dan


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool!!! Thanks!


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-JL-CUSTOM-R...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Hello all
Just wanted to let you know this Kerber has been making these for a while he does beautiful work. Customizes them all him self.
If you copy and past the link you can see these. Thanks


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, but his are 70 bucks, and they're not two tone

I think I just wait for Dash's


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

hellonwheels8 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-JL-CUSTOM-R...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Hello all
> Just wanted to let you know this Kerber has been making these for a while he does beautiful work. Customizes them all him self.
> If you copy and past the link you can see these. Thanks



Looks good to make a Fairground Special out of, but too expensive.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello
If you look closer in the picture he doses two tone also. I think his are more for collecting not racing but they do come with a chassis. I understand that is a lot if your going to race them.


----------

